# Kanata Archery Club Vandalism & Theft



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Break in*

That is mean. People cannot leave things alone that do not belong to them. Hope they catch them culprits.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Mike.Hope your targets are returned and the thieves placed on course instead.


----------

